

Operation Cupcake: MI6 Did it for the Lulz - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2011/06/operation-cupcake-mi6-did-it-for-the-lulz/

======
bifrost
I'm a fan of this kinda stuff. Very demoralizing for those sorts of folks and
makes the rest of the world laugh!

